# Passing of a Sensei



## kosho (Jul 7, 2007)

*Athol  Arthur J. Marion, 76, of 43 Warwick Avenue, died peacefully on *


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Jul 7, 2007)

Steve, you have my condolences.


----------



## Drac (Jul 7, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## bydand (Jul 7, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Brian Jones (Jul 7, 2007)

..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 7, 2007)

_Mod Note

Thread moved to Hall of Rememberance. 

Pamela Piszczek
MT Super Moderator_


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 7, 2007)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2007)

.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 7, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 7, 2007)

.


----------



## kosho (Jul 7, 2007)

*Athol  Arthur J. Marion, 76, of 43 Warwick Avenue, died peacefully on *


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 7, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 7, 2007)

.


----------



## dragonswordkata (Jul 7, 2007)

Very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jul 7, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 7, 2007)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 7, 2007)

.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 7, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Kosho-Monk (Jul 8, 2007)

Sensei Marion was a great man who loved Kempo.  His spirit remains a part of my dojo and continues to give all who knew and trained with him strength.

With respect,
John Evans


P.S.  Sensei Bonk's message seemed to be cut off.  Sensei Marion passed away at his home on July 3rd at about 5:05pm.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Jul 9, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 9, 2007)

:asian:...


----------

